# Monsoon ipod cd changer mkiv 2000 jetta



## porksoda (Jun 3, 2004)

Hiya,
I just put keywords on the subject so when people search they can find the info.
I have monsoon stereo in the car and i have been reading up on how to add ipod capability on it. I found lots of great info on enfig's blitzsafe and have emailed.
I have some VW related questions since i just pulled hte HU out.
- Can i use the CD changer cable to make AUX input wihtout buying any hardware?
- If NO to above is there a cable that will do IPOD charging/semi control and also add aux in for other mp3 players and laptops?









thanx



_Modified by porksoda at 9:08 PM 7-9-2007_


----------



## porksoda (Jun 3, 2004)

after looking at a picture of cd changer cable looks like i see the end inside the cd changer cage where its fixed on the side of the cage.
but i dont see the blue part inside the stock hu cubby hole anywhere going to go out and search for it.


----------



## porksoda (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: (porksoda)*

So my car does have the cd changer cable. 
it has the changer cable at the back.. .black cable socket clamped on the cd changer cage.
And i did find the changer cable inside the HU space... only the BLUE socket has cables in it.
i plugged it in and nothing at the back and it still says no changer.


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (porksoda)*

if there is no changer plugged in, then the HU won't say changer


----------



## porksoda (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: (CMihalcheon)*

i guess everyone wants money for thier products... the loophole is there is a controller inside the changer that the ipod cables emulate... so $$$.
If you dont get that controller signal it wont work... besides that its a shame line level inputs are clearly labelled ... too bad we cant make it aux just right away.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Monsoon ipod cd changer mkiv 2000 jetta (porksoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porksoda* »_- Can i use the CD changer cable to make AUX input wihtout buying any hardware?

the concept works, but in application it won't, to activate the CD changer port of the car the radio needs to constantly talk to the CD changer, if that comunication doesn't exist the car will disable the port

_Quote, originally posted by *porksoda* »_- If NO to above is there a cable that will do IPOD charging/semi control and also add aux in for other mp3 players and laptops?

I've got a couple adapters that will do just that for you, but first I need to know if you have the OEM add on CD player above your radio (located between the radio and cupholders)


----------



## porksoda (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Monsoon ipod cd changer mkiv 2000 jetta ([email protected])*

ThanX John.
I looked on the website and spents days n days... i think i would like the DICE adapter... the 150 is not super expensive but the shipping to canada kills it








i dont even know if shipping in states is cheaper/free or same.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Monsoon ipod cd changer mkiv 2000 jetta (porksoda)*

Dice is the bestinterface for your car.Shipping in the states is much cheaper. We only ship international packages via USPS express.


----------



## porksoda (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Monsoon ipod cd changer mkiv 2000 jetta ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Dice is the bestinterface for your car.Shipping in the states is much cheaper. We only ship international packages via USPS express.

Thanx for the reply i dont know how i missed it...
Quick question... how is the dice the best... i mean does the blitz not do the same thing? How is dice better?
I mean my ipod cost me as much as the adapter so i am trying to get the best and yet financially efficient solution.
thanx in advance for the help... i think i will probably after ordering ship it to us instead


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Monsoon ipod cd changer mkiv 2000 jetta (porksoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porksoda* »_
Thanx for the reply i dont know how i missed it...
Quick question... how is the dice the best... i mean does the blitz not do the same thing? How is dice better?

the Blitzsafe unit only opens the audio port on the radio to import the sound and charges the ipod
the Dice unit allows you to use the radio controls to browse your ipod's tracks, playlists, artists, and chapters or audio books, it also features an additonal audio input so you can play a non ipod audio source through your factory radio
the Dice unit will also automaticaly start and stop the ipod with the car, which is a super handy feature http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the blitzsafe will only turn the ipod off when you turn the car off


----------



## porksoda (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Monsoon ipod cd changer mkiv 2000 jetta ([email protected])*

oh awesome.
will get the dice for sure then.. thanx


----------

